# shouldnt be tactical



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

has this every happened to anyone else? You browse of ww2 guns online and see one or two that have railings or eotech sights or folding stocks. I dont know why but this sight of that makes me sick. Im all for tactical black guns (ars, aks, hks, fals, etc.) but I feel like these classic weapons need to be left the way they are. I felt even more deeply about it during a hitler rant video on youtube about mosin nagants and how they should be treated with respect and diginity because those men marched into battle with those rifles and shared their last moments with them.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Its natural to customize things to your taste be it a home, vehicle, or firearm.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess it's the same as when some fool takes a classic car and adds a bunch of unneeded junk to it.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I've always thought a tankerized Garand would make an awesome saddle gun. Just a slit in the scabbard to accommodate the cocking handle, much like the steel groove in scabbards for 30-40 Krag. Saw one at a gun show oncet, the guy had basically rescued a receiver and built a rifle around it. Laminated stock, stainless steel in good places, it looked very efficient. Eight rounds of 30-06 in a carbine package. Yessirree. However, I will leave my IHC Garand as is. And the Mausers and Krags and 1917's.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ghostman said:


> has this every happened to anyone else? You browse of ww2 guns online and see one or two that have railings or eotech sights or folding stocks. I dont know why but this sight of that makes me sick. Im all for tactical black guns (ars, aks, hks, fals, etc.) but I feel like these classic weapons need to be left the way they are. I felt even more deeply about it during a hitler rant video on youtube about mosin nagants and how they should be treated with respect and diginity because those men marched into battle with those rifles and shared their last moments with them.


There are many collectors who, like yourself, are interested in these firearms for their historical significance and collector value. Others just see a functional firearm they would like to use and they want all the modern conveniences. Personally, I am in the historical significance camp with you, but clearly it is up to the owner to either preserve or customize his own property.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I could not imagine any reason to alter my M1 Garand.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

So many Springfield Model 1903's were around in the 1940's they could be had for $15. Enough were "sporterized" that it is rare to find an unmolested one today. And it will be priced accordingly.
I'm a military history buff, and I leave my military surplus rifles original. Recently I found in a local shop a Mauser that had the stock cut down. It was a 1917 Danzig GEW98 that was obviously a WWII bring back as there were no importer marks. It was an early stock - there was no thru cut for the sling, but a swivel instead. The asking price was $188 so I bought the old girl to spare her any further indignities like drilling and tapping the receiver for a scope. I got a $500 - $600 rifle for $188 simply because the stock had been sporterized.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It's firearm, not a memorial. If it's yours, you can do what you want with it. I have a sproterized M1903-A3 as well as one in original condition, although the one had been modified before I bought it. I paid for them and I can do what I want with them. The only time I get disturbed about some one modifying a surplus military weapon is when they do a crappy job of it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There's a special place in my heart for period firearms.

I would rather see an old firearm butchered and still used, than see it turned into rebar or melted down.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If they would have had Aimpoit , Eotech or any of the sights and scopes we have today they would have mounted them. No sin in having them .


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Many alterations made by people to mount optics do not actually modify the original guns permanently. Just sayin.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> It's firearm, not a memorial. If it's yours, you can do what you want with it. I have a sproterized M1903-A3 as well as one in original condition, although the one had been modified before I bought it. I paid for them and I can do what I want with them. The only time I get disturbed about some one modifying a surplus military weapon is when they do a crappy job of it.


Yes, you certainly can.
In fact, I encourage people to do so. Every M1 Garand, 1903A3, K98k, modified increases the value of my unmodified ones. Because they are not made anymore.
When I get too old to shoot, and decide to sell.................Ca chingg!!! :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep, I certainly can. If I decide I want to have my mosin drilled, tapped, and crowned, I'll do so without a qualm , although I would probably just buy another one that had a crappy stock instead of using the one I own. Not modifying one because of it's affect on it's resale value I understand, but to not do so because of some belief that it is disrespectful to those who may or may not have carried that particular rifle in combat.....don't think so.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I buy weapons to match their purpose. I have a Chinese type 53 that is completely stock but I touched up the bluing and put some tru oil on it. My SKS has been cleaned up too. Both would take deer in a short range situation but are far from ideal hunting rifles. They are just plinkers and cheap, fun to shoot 100 yard rifles. I just bought them because prices are going up every day and it seems like the powers that be don't want us owning them. Milsurp weapons should not be permanently modified or butchered but your gun is your gun. In the end, you'll do as you see fit.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I burred mine, I'm hopping this spring I have a nice crop of black rifles


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There were 50 million Mosin Nagants made over its service life, so it is not likely to become scarce.
However, with Obama's sanctions against Russia no more will be imported as long as he is in office. That is the biggest reason behind the sharp spike in prices. And if Hillary gets elected, don't look for the ban to end.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Im gonna scope one mosin with long eye relief scope using the dove tail rail under the rear iron site. So no mods to the gun that change its structure. Still all original.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It makes sense in some ways. I'd rather have a Garand then a 556 AR for SHTF weapon.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If they would have had Aimpoit , Eotech or any of the sights and scopes we have today they would have mounted them. No sin in having them .


What he said x 2


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you own it, its yours to do what ever with. I prefer to leave the pristine examples unmolested to appreciate them as is. But that is my preference. 
Those sportserized or damaged beyond reasonable restoration I have no qualms about modifying.


----------

